# Rack mounting in a cablinet?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

So I have a tv stand my wife will not give up but I would like better access to equipment as I change out parts and upgrade. 

Can anyone point me to a good DIY site for adding rack mounting to an existing furniture piece? I've done google searches but keep coming up with prebuilt racks. 

Has anyone here in the forums attempted to do anything similar and what were your experiences?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Rack mount is easy to install but your going to need to make some modifications to the sides of the area you want rackmount rails in as the spacing must be perfect.
I built my own rack seen here You can get the rack rails at most pro guitar/drum shops that make tour cases.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can see from these pictures that it’s pretty easy to install rack rails: They just bolt to the side of the cabinet. The only caveat is that there has to be 19” between them. Unless your cabinet just happens to be the perfect width, you might first have to add wooden spacers for the rails to attach to.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

A company called StarCase makes pre-built racks, but to custom sized height and depth. You can get one that will fit in the section, get the black painted version and install it in the cabinet. They aren't too expensive.

The other option is what's been mentioned, get the pre-tapped front rails and install them to the cabinet, but the 19" spacing is critical.


----------

